# Geissman lights anyone?



## zairefronts (Jul 25, 2012)

So I have the older model of the geissman matrix 80 w t5 light fixture and I am wondering if anyone on here has used one and if so what their experience was like?

On the manual it says that it has active and passive cooling system but my main questions is whether the fans are supposed to turn on right when the lights go on or if the eventual heat from the bulbs activates them? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

I don't have any experience with these in particular but I'm gonna assume they should be running all the time. That is what would make the most sense. 

Cheers


----------

